# bmake replaced by make



## bsd5543 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all,

as I have already skrewed up my proper 9.2 installation by upgrading to 10.0 (too much beer yesterday  :beergrin ), I'd like to setup a fresh 10.0 this weekend.

The release notes point out that make has been replaced by bmake. So does this mean when installing a port (e.g. gnome2-lite) I have to use 
	
	



```
bmake config-recursive install clean
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
make config-recursive install clean
```
?

Thx.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2014)

No, it's still make.


----------

